# Crystal Shrimps breeding updates (shrimplets are out!)



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wanted to open a new thread after the bca's crash and to annouce that....There's finally shrimplets (30 to 50) in my breeding tank (However, I am afraid some of the females were already "fertilized" before they were introduced to this tank.)

However, some of these shrimplets are very stunning. Especially with this crystal black! It's so camera shy it took me days before it came close enough for me to take a clear shot.




























PS: Sorry I lost all pms from members who wanted to get some shrimps from the crash. So just send me a pm again


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

That is a very beautiful crown CBS Wilson, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a very beautiful CBS! Share more pictures of your shrimp and setups


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful CBS.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Very stunning shrimps!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Those are really NICE!!!


----------



## slee (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! They look Awesome!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

how much $$$?


----------



## shrimpman (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice crown.


----------



## puffy (May 3, 2010)

Nice pics and colorful shrimps. What is in your setup to get them in such great condition?


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey thanks everyone for all the comments!!

I have posted my setup before the crash but here it comes again,










Sorry about the uglygreen tank on the left , there were too many berried shrimps there I didn't dare to do too much changes to it (its now gone). I believe they are both 20gallon and measure 24" each.

I took some pics on my other shrimps tonight, here's some of them/


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow very nice Wilson.
Are they mixed with golden bee shrimps? some seem kindof yellow as opposed to being more pure white.

Thanks for sharing your setups!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Stunning shrimps as always Wilson!! Thanks for sharing. Have you talked to your dad yet about which shrimps he wants to keep? Is it still possible to come by this Sunday?

Elaine


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Wow very nice Wilson.
> Are they mixed with golden bee shrimps? some seem kindof yellow as opposed to being more pure white.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your setups!


Thanks! I am not too sure but I am afraid so, these shrimps are mainly from the same female which I recently got. If the female have golden bee shrimps gene then I should be getting golden bee shrimps aswell, but that didn't happen.


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

lotus said:


> Stunning shrimps as always Wilson!! Thanks for sharing. Have you talked to your dad yet about which shrimps he wants to keep? Is it still possible to come by this Sunday?
> 
> Elaine


No problem Elaine Sunday is good. I will have some shrimps ready for you by then.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

wil_son said:


> Thanks! I am not too sure but I am afraid so, these shrimps are mainly from the same female which I recently got. If the female have golden bee shrimps gene then I should be getting golden bee shrimps aswell, but that didn't happen.


nopee, if its a mixed female, you don't need to necessarily have golden offsprings. The only way to tell is if the white expresses a yellow tint.


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> nopee, if its a mixed female, you don't need to necessarily have golden offsprings. The only way to tell is if the white expresses a yellow tint.


yea I get that part but that female looks just like a normal white ones, i might post a pic of her later tonight.......any possibilty of a white female to have golden bee offspring?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

wow beautiful shrimps!! I am drooling on my keyboard......


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

wil_son said:


> yea I get that part but that female looks just like a normal white ones, i might post a pic of her later tonight.......any possibilty of a white female to have golden bee offspring?


yes first generation mixed with goldens it can appear that theres no golden bee gene but another generation of it and you will see the yellow appear. I've actually tried that as an experimenting tank for mixes and i just totally took that down. Although within second generation i got 6 crowns but u can see the yellows and cracking starting.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

wil_son said:


> yea I get that part but that female looks just like a normal white ones, i might post a pic of her later tonight.......any possibilty of a white female to have golden bee offspring?


YES, the only way to do this without getting golden is buying pure white strain line crs but those ones are very hard to get and pricey. Most crs/cbs now are crossed with golden/snow white, selective breeding also helps if you have the patience of a few years LOL. CRS only tank and CBS only tank.


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

MananaP said:


> YES, the only way to do this without getting golden is buying pure white strain line crs but those ones are very hard to get and pricey. Most crs/cbs now are crossed with golden/snow white, selective breeding also helps if you have the patience of a few years LOL. CRS only tank and CBS only tank.


I actually have a seperate tank just for my pure white crs....
Got those pure white few years back and never cross breed them with anything except pure white crs. The cbs you saw is just part of my project as I picked a few pure white males with some "cbs females" (which could contain golden bee DNA) and they came out with such offsprings...

I have already have all my purewhite males back into their own tank...for them to continue my pure white crs project


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

wil_son said:


> I actually have a seperate tank just for my pure white crs....
> Got those pure white few years back and never cross breed them with anything except pure white crs. The cbs you saw is just part of my project as I picked a few pure white males with some "cbs females" (which could contain golden bee DNA) and they came out with such offsprings...
> 
> I have already have all my purewhite males back into their own tank...for them to continue my pure white crs project


Lucky you wilson if you have a true pure white line as this is pretty hard to get and private breeders don't let them go because there are not a lot of them out there anymore because a lot of hobbyist cross their crs with gold/white to get certain patterns or get more white on the body. GL!


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Aw so cute! My CRS just hatched babies too but there was like only 2 and I can't seem to find any...


----------

